# A FRENCHIE is here!



## wesleyhilton (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

  I'm Wesley from France.

  I'm 18, so a young self taught makeup artist who is still learning.

  I'm a french androgynous boy as well and makeup helpt me to feel myself in my everyday life.

  I'm a beauty blogger as well and I try to promote my web site just to show people my work and share with them my passion.


  I invite you to talk with because I love talking with new people and sharing new things.







  Xoxo Wesley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  admin edit/removal of blog link


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 27, 2014)

welcome!

  ps i tried your link- i think it is blogspot, not blogger! your looks are great though  i love that it is in french and english. i took some french from 8th grade to college, but i don't think i am that great because i don't really have the ability to practice!

  bienvenue à specktra!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes it is blogspot 

  Welcome/Bienvenue !


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 27, 2014)

just noticed that you make your own brow gel.
   impressed!!


----------



## wesleyhilton (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for greeting me on the forum!  Yes my link is blogspot but it's the same thing both of them work I guess but i will change it to blogspot  [@]breatheonbeat[/@] yes I did my own gel because I don't always got the money to buy everything.  so it's a DIY. Thank you for liking my looks. And yeah I wanted my blog to be understanding for everyone. Also I love speaking english and mostly American


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 27, 2014)

wesleyhilton said:


> @breatheonbeat yes I did my own gel because I don't always got the money to buy everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yay!!
  i am pretty new here too, but its fantastic. everyone here really 'gets' it! 
  i hope you have fun


----------



## wesleyhilton (Apr 27, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> yay!! i am pretty new here too, but its fantastic. everyone here really 'gets' it!  i hope you have fun


  thanl you! I come from another makeup forum where only frenchies are because of their love for MAC  I'm pretty known on it so I hope it will be the same here


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

wesleyhilton said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Wesley from France.
> 
> ...


  Welcome to Specktra!

  I hope you find yourself at home here.

  However as a mod I have to ask you to please not post any personal blog links in posts.  You can put it into your Signature, just not in regular forum posts.  Thanks!


----------



## wesleyhilton (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok sorry for that then.


----------



## wesleyhilton (Apr 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Welcome to Specktra!
> 
> I hope you find yourself at home here.
> 
> However as a mod I have to ask you to please not post any personal blog links in posts.  You can put it into your Signature, just not in regular forum posts.  Thanks!


By the way I can't edit my signature and I don't know why?..


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Welcome to Specktra!
> 
> I hope you find yourself at home here.
> 
> ...


  Are you using the link button in the signature area?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra! Will def be checking out your blog.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 28, 2014)

wesleyhilton said:


> By the way I can't edit my signature and I don't know why?..


 there is a 10 post minimum to open up certain benefits of forum membership such the option to create and edit your signature.  =)


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 28, 2014)

wesleyhilton said:


> By the way I can't edit my signature and I don't know why?..


  when you start posting in the mac boards, the ten posts will pass before you know it, lol. it's fun here.

  i think that's HSN's slogan 'it's fun here,' but it should be specktra's haha


----------



## wesleyhilton (Apr 29, 2014)

Haha ok thank you!


----------



## wesleyhilton (Apr 29, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Welcome to Specktra! Will def be checking out your blog.


Thank you!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## wesleyhilton (May 2, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## anne082 (May 7, 2014)

:specktrawelcome: hope you enjoy your stay around


----------

